# Hap Moori (Cyrtocara Moori)?



## theobub (May 25, 2010)

This has been sold to me as a Cyrtocara Moori, after some googling I am still in doubt. I suspect of Sciaenochromis Fryeri. Any ideas?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is indeed a Cyrtocara moori. Nice picture.


----------



## theobub (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment. I have some more pictures of my tank. Would you like me to post them?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

theobub said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I have some more pictures of my tank. Would you like me to post them?


Please do.


----------



## theobub (May 25, 2010)

Posted some here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=220352&sid=26acf1a66dd3fc79e9257f50a2a448aa

But if you want to see everything I managed to upload so far, then just go here:
http://209.62.12.130/arquivos

I'll try to organize all my pictures to upload at that server, but that will take some time. I have to organize the pictures from my old australian setup. There are some nice pics there too.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah def 100% Blue Dolphin! Beautiful fish... They can be kind of skidish and dart around the tank crashing into things. Make sure to approach slowly while they are becoming acclimated...


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

what kind of camera are you using for these pictures? Very nice


----------

